
The First Micropayments Marketplace - nichodges
https://medium.com/@21/the-first-micropayments-marketplace-38c321127d12#.thy6rtz55
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11270292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11270292)

